# [SOLVED] Getting wireless on Ubuntu?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have Ubuntu 11.10 32-bit on a live cd.
I used to have it installed but my wireless adapter never worked on it.
I have a Linksys AE2500 wireless USB adapter.
It works on Vista and Windows 7.
Just not on Ubuntu.
I tried using NDIS Wrapper and that didn't help either.
I'm on a desktop.
eMachines t3656.

1st picture is lsmod.
2nd picture is lspci
3rd picture is lsusb
4th picture is uname-r

Any help?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Getting wireless on Ubuntu?*

Have a look at this thread.

[ubuntu] Linkys AE2500 USB Adapter Not Working - Page 4 - Ubuntu Forums

You've bought an adapater that has native windows support but not linux. I would take it back to the shop and get a refund. However others have reported success with ndiswrpper, follow the thread starting at post by sifter


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting wireless on Ubuntu?*

I don't have internet on Ubuntu so I can't download ndiswrapper from the software center.
So I downloaded the tar.gz file and copied it to my desktop on ubuntu.
I go on terminal and type 

```
cd /home/breebreebran/Desktop
```
Then I type in

```
tar -xz ndiswrapper-1.57.tar.gz
```
And then my terminal just freezes. I let it sit for 25 minutes and it was still frozen.
So I tried to close terminal and it said it's doing something so I shouldn't close it.
Is it supposed to take an hour to extract the file?


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting wireless on Ubuntu?*

This source says, "Before you install any wireless driver with ndiswrapper or ndisgtk, make sure there are no other drivers trying to use your wireless card. If there are, your ubuntu may freeze." in the section on Installation. 

Did you uninstall all other drivers prior?:facepalm:


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nizatidine said:


> This source says, "Before you install any wireless driver with ndiswrapper or ndisgtk, make sure there are no other drivers trying to use your wireless card. If there are, your ubuntu may freeze." in the section on Installation.
> 
> Did you uninstall all other drivers prior?:facepalm:


He's not even up to the driver install yet he's still ttrying to extract the archive


..instead of using the terminal try extracting it using archive roller or file roller..w.e it's called. Can u open the archive and view it's contents? Try dragging them out that way


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting wireless on Ubuntu?*

Its all good I got it figured out.
I gave up on the archive and I just got a really long Ethernet cable so I had a wired connection and then downloaded ndiswrapper from the software center.
And then when I installed my wireless adapter I had to install the Windows XP driver first and then install the Windows 7 driver.
And when it tells me invalid driver for the Windows 7 one, I just uninstall it.

In case anyone needs to know for future reference.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Getting wireless on Ubuntu?*

Glad you were able to get it to work!


----------

